# ladies! help with grey jacket!



## Skin*Deep (Aug 5, 2009)

can I wear a well fitting charcoal grey jacket with black pants? would you believe I have NEVER bought a jacket/pant together? I hate when blacks don't match exactly.....I was going to do a white sleveless sweater under it. any thoughts? pink shirt under it? totally wrong all together? I can't decide and all my husband will say is "fine" hah


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 5, 2009)

Black and grey definitely work together.  I would go with a white shirt instead of the pink.  Although I think the pink would go I just think it would be too many colours going on while white would just blend everything together IMO.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 5, 2009)

A charcoal grey jacket will go great with black pants! You could do any color of shirt with that combination, I personally would choose a brighter, crisp color to wear under clothes that are so neutral. You could do a bright shoe or purse as well! HTH!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 5, 2009)

thank you thankyou! getting ready for a last minute, unexpected interview.....thank you again!


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 5, 2009)

I like to wear red and pink with my grays...powder blue will also look awesome.  U can go with white, or another shade of gray but it really depends on your personality.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 5, 2009)

the pink is a very light baby pink, with white stripes, but you can barely see the stripes. I have both pink and white in the the dryer now to knock out wrinkles. I am freaking nervous!! I applied online last night, and they called me this morning wanting me to come in, "before lunch" it would be for the same position I have now, but with a higher-end store.
I'm sort of freaking out. who has xanax to share? =D


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 5, 2009)

no need for xanax! Take a b-complex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no coffee! breathe! You will do well!


----------

